# Opinions on Ram trucks?



## ribber (Mar 2, 2019)

Possibly buying a new truck sometime this year. New truck will be the wife's daily driver and we will use on trips, so primarily a pavement truck. Only interested in Ram or Ford. Never owned a Dodge/Ram so not familiar with them.
The Ram 1500 seems to be slightly more bang for the buck than Ford, but I'm nervous about the Ram's 8-speed tranny. Heck, nervous about the Ford 10-speed also. That many gears just doesn't seem right.
Been looking used, but apparently the newer trucks don't depreciate like they used to, holy cow. Might as well buy new.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 2, 2019)

I wanted to buy a Ford last year, but after comparing them to the Ram, I just couldn't make myself by the Ford.  I bought a 2500, 6.4 Hemi Crew Cab, 4WD.  It averages ~17 mpg, and it has the 6 speed tranny


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Mar 3, 2019)

Iv always been a Chevy guy. But with the 101,000 mile engines they’ve been using since 2007, I can’t see myself in another one. The fords are nice, but dang they are high. That said, I drove an 03 ram for a while. That thing had some power. Tried real hard several times to kill it but never could. The transmission slipped for about 3 years but never went out. And everything possible in the cab fell apart. Windows quit working, door handles, door panels, os handle fell off, dash cracked , factory tint bubbled up and filmed over, center console top broke, seat adjuster fell off, back panel on the drivers seat fell off, you name it, it fell apart. But it never quit running.


----------



## Lilly001 (Mar 3, 2019)

I have an 03 Ram 2500 with 250k on it
It is a beast, but it's had 3 transmisions. The first at 65k..
Otherwise it's held up well.


----------



## glynr329 (Mar 3, 2019)

Never bought a Dodge truck scared to but if I did probably be a diesel. Cousin bought Dodge great truck but transmission had trouble. I looked and really wanted a Ford but got the better deal on Chevrolet.

Son bought a Ford. I drove it , rides much better than mine. I think that for the most part either is good trucks if they are taken care of. With all that being said If I get another it will definitely be a Ford.


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 3, 2019)

I trust the ram over the Ford transmission.  The 8 speed has been around a few years,  the Ford 10 speed is brand new.  Get the 5.7 hemi in a 1500 though.  The eco diesel is trash unless you do mostly highway driving.  Also look for the 3.55 or 3.92 rear end. 

I just bought a 2017 ram 2500 with the 6.4. I love it.  Way more bang for the buck than anything Ford had to offer, and no aluminum body.


----------



## ugajay (Mar 3, 2019)

For what it's worth, out west, just about all you see is Ram trucks. I never bothered asking anyone, but by far the majority of trucks out there are Rams


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 3, 2019)

I’ve owned a couple, the last one being a 2500 with the Cummins diesel. Great trucks with power trains providing hundreds of thousands of miles of service. The short turn radius alone makes them a pleasure to drive.

If Dodge could get the bodies figured out they’d own the market. Cracked dashboards, door hinges and window lifts failing are typical on high mileage Dodge trucks. I’d still buy Dodge if buying a full sized truck.


----------



## triple play (Mar 3, 2019)

For whatever its worth, the magazines love them this year. Don't know if i could actually pull the trigger until they get a better track record.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2019)

I test drove one once. The door handle broke off before I got back to the dealership. Friend of mine bought one, and half the controls/knobs/mirrors/crap on it fell off within three years and they could never keep it from overheating. We had one at work. It stayed broke down half the time and stuck the other half. Don't think I want one.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 3, 2019)

ugajay said:


> For what it's worth, out west, just about all you see is Ram trucks. I never bothered asking anyone, but by far the majority of trucks out there are Rams


Same with up here in the tundra,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’ve owned a couple, the last one being a 2500 with the Cummins diesel. Great trucks with power trains providing hundreds of thousands of miles of service. The short turn radius alone makes them a pleasure to drive.
> 
> If Dodge could get the bodies figured out they’d own the market. Cracked dashboards, door hinges and window lifts failing are typical on high mileage Dodge trucks. I’d still buy Dodge if buying a full sized truck.


My turning radius is lousy,,,,but I've got the longbed,,,,never had any of the problems you mentioned,,,,except for the dashboard,,,,but it's an 02,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 3, 2019)

ribber said:


> Possibly buying a new truck sometime this year. New truck will be the wife's daily driver and we will use on trips, so primarily a pavement truck. Only interested in Ram or Ford. Never owned a Dodge/Ram so not familiar with them.
> The Ram 1500 seems to be slightly more bang for the buck than Ford, but I'm nervous about the Ram's 8-speed tranny. Heck, nervous about the Ford 10-speed also. That many gears just doesn't seem right.
> Been looking used, but apparently the newer trucks don't depreciate like they used to, holy cow. Might as well buy new.


Get the 4wd 2500,,,,diesel or hemi,,,,


----------



## transfixer (Mar 3, 2019)

Transmissions are what I do,  the new Ford 10spd is the same unit internally that Gm has available now,  I would stay away from them,  GM is facing a class action lawsuit about their 8spd unit already,  and the 10spd is supposed to be designed the same way,  torque converters are failing prematurely and taking out the transmission. 

    The Dodge 8spd is a ZF unit,   also used in BMW's, Hyundai's and a few other foreign cars,   shops are already seeing those units in for repair, especially in the dodge trucks,  parts availability is very limited,  so if it dies outside of warranty,  which it will,  your only choice is buy a unit from a dealer, or find a used one. 

    If I were to buy a new truck I would stick with one of the 6spd units , they've been out a while,  and overall aren't bad units, and much cheaper to fix if something does go wrong.   Also the mileage difference in the real world between the 6pds and the others is negligible .


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 3, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I test drove one once. The door handle broke off before I got back to the dealership. Friend of mine bought one, and half the controls/knobs/mirrors/crap on it fell off within three years and they could never keep it from overheating. We had one at work. It stayed broke down half the time and stuck the other half. Don't think I want one.


What year was that?

Ram split off to its own branch in 2011 I believe,  and the 2015 and newer ram trucks are far superior to the old dodge line.


----------



## ribber (Mar 3, 2019)

transfixer said:


> Transmissions are what I do,  the new Ford 10spd is the same unit internally that Gm has available now,  I would stay away from them,  GM is facing a class action lawsuit about their 8spd unit already,  and the 10spd is supposed to be designed the same way,  torque converters are failing prematurely and taking out the transmission.
> 
> The Dodge 8spd is a ZF unit,   also used in BMW's, Hyundai's and a few other foreign cars,   shops are already seeing those units in for repair, especially in the dodge trucks,  parts availability is very limited,  so if it dies outside of warranty,  which it will,  your only choice is buy a unit from a dealer, or find a used one.
> 
> If I were to buy a new truck I would stick with one of the 6spd units , they've been out a while,  and overall aren't bad units, and much cheaper to fix if something does go wrong.   Also the mileage difference in the real world between the 6pds and the others is negligible .



If I'm reading it right,  the 6-speed is only offered in Ford regular V6. We've gotta have the ecoboost or Hemi. Of course used is an option, but dang they still have new prices.


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 3, 2019)

The 2500 transmission is a 6 speed

If you're going to be trading in for a new truck every 5-6 years it won't really matter.  If you want something to drive for 10-20 years,  get something as simple as possible.  A tradesman model 2500 is about the same cost as a higher end 1500, but with nothing fancy to worry about breaking in 10 years.


----------



## ugajay (Mar 3, 2019)

I think I got lucky. I know nothing at all about vehicles outside the basic maintenance stuff. I have a 2003 Dodge Dakota with 332,000 miles on it and I've spent about $1,000 in repairs total on it


----------



## WayneB (Mar 3, 2019)

I have a '17 RAM 4x4 2500 Crew cab long bed. Chose the tradesman with chrome and radio upgrade, only.
Snag a VIN number off the dealer website for what you are looking at, and get their valuation for the truck. In my case truck was valued (for taxes) at $36,000. I used that to negotiate and got it out the door for $40,000, tax, tag, title and full tank of fuel.
 Also have an '06 Megacab with hemi with 300k miles on it, the seat cushion on the drivers has been replaced twice, something in the base rubs through them. Pretty common issue. The power seat motors quit some time ago, only fore and aft work.
Two power steering pumps, one water pump, a radiator (which may have been self-inflicted) and 4 fuel pumps later, I'd still drive to the left coast if I had a need to.


----------



## tr21 (Mar 3, 2019)

ugajay said:


> I think I got lucky. I know nothing at all about vehicles outside the basic maintenance stuff. I have a 2003 Dodge Dakota with 332,000 miles on it and I've spent about $1,000 in repairs total on it


I think ive been lucky also, knock on wood. ive owned nothing but dodge/rams diesels since 1991 with one 99 ford f250 (power sucker) in the mix I currently have a 2014 3.0L ecod with 140k on it. nothing but routine maint. all the rest were cummins. now I don't pull a lot, but love the reliability and mpg of the dsl's. im waiting on jeep to come out with the wrangler dsl hopefully this year.....


----------



## Timberman (Mar 3, 2019)

Guy at work bought a 2019 Ram 1500 4x4 hemi. It had a hum at a certain speed. Was in and out of the shop for 3-4 months until they finally lemon lawed it and gave him another one. YMMV


----------



## Big7 (Mar 3, 2019)

I bought a brand new 1500 with the 318ci "Sport" in 1998. Had it 20 years as primary vehicle. I blew the transmission out when it was new, pulling a 18ft Bass Boat, fully loaded and didn't know to take it OUT of overdrive when towing.
THAT WAS MY FAULT, not the truck's. Besides oil, tires and brakes - I only had one issue. They preload the windshield in such a way that the glass is under stress and after the 3rd replacement, I just left it cracked. My 
Dad even offered to buy a new one for a birthday present. I said thanks but it will only crack again.

Windshield(s) aside, I put one catalytic converter one it. That's all.

When I got bad sick last year, I was in a coma for 6 weeks. My family moved it from my house to my Uncle's farm so it would be not seen as "bait" and so it would be safe. He had to move it to cut the grass and it basically exploded. Must be squirrels or chipmunks ate through the gas line.
It was still running like a champ until then

Well over 300k, prolly closer to 375k. Very good truck and if I buy a brand new truck again it would be the Ram.

PS.. I'm a firm believer in Mobile 1. It is key to engine life IMO.


----------



## transfixer (Mar 3, 2019)

Big7 said:


> I bought a brand new 1500 with the 318ci "Sport" in 1998. Had it 20 years as primary vehicle. I blew the transmission out when it was new, pulling a 18ft Bass Boat, fully loaded and didn't know to take it OUT of overdrive when towing.
> THAT WAS MY FAULT, not the truck's. Besides oil, tires and brakes - I only had one issue. They preload the windshield in such a way that the glass is under stress and after the 3rd replacement, I just left it cracked. My
> Dad even offered to buy a new one for a birthday present. I said thanks but it will only crack again.
> 
> ...



      Don't forget that todays trucks are a WHOLE different animal from anything built 20yrs ago,  computers control almost everything on todays trucks, and almost every part is made lighter weight now because of having to meet mileage standards,   parts that used to be steel are now aluminum or plastic,  any new improvements to the drivetrains were not done in the customers best interest as a rule,   they were only done to either meet emission requirements or mileage requirements,   the newer automatics with more gears are ONLY so they can meet mileage requirements,  transmissions now shift twice as many times in normal operation than they did 15 or 20 yrs ago,   basically they are working twice as hard,   which lessens their lifespan,   I'm not talking strictly highway driving,  but normal around town use.   All the electronics in the vehicles now make them susceptible to connection issues,  corroded/rusted ground wires/attachment points,  breakdowns in wiring insulations and contact points, etc,      a lot more to go wrong than in years past,  and a lot more expensive to repair when it does go wrong. 

         The manufacturers don't care what it will cost you down the road to fix your vehicle,  their only concern is meeting emissions and mileage requirements and making the vehicle last till the warranty is over.


----------



## transfixer (Mar 3, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> What year was that?
> 
> Ram split off to its own branch in 2011 I believe,  and the 2015 and newer ram trucks are far superior to the old dodge line.



   True , the newer Dodge trucks are much better put together than the older ones, and from what I've seen with customers are fairly trouble free when left in their stock form,  trouble starts when you add tuners and try to boost performance,   Dodge/Chryslers main Achilles heel is the same thing its always been,   their electronics,  they may have solved some of their issues by now with the totally intergrated power module, ( glorified power distribution box)  but from the mid 2000's all the way till 2015 those things caused all kinds of issues,


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 3, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> If Dodge could get the bodies figured out they’d own the market. Cracked dashboards, door hinges and window lifts failing are typical on high mileage Dodge trucks. I’d still buy Dodge if buying a full sized truck.



I don't think those are issues on late model RAM trucks. The build quality has come a long way in 20 years.

I ordered a new Dodge 1500 in 1997. My current truck is a 2016 Ram 3500.
Night and day difference in build quality.

In the interim, I owned a 1997 F350, three 2000 F350s, three 2002 F350s, two 2004 F350s and a 2014 F150.

Ford makes a great truck(except for the 6.0 & 6.7 Powerstroke, but IMO Ram makes a truck just as good for A LOT less money and has a better powertrain in the diesel trucks.
My Ram 3500 has a Cummins with the Aisin transmission. Great truck.

That being said, I would not want any new diesel outside of the warranty period.

I plan on putting a 12 valve Cummins and 4x4 into this truck when I get the time, there are 410,000 miles on the Powerstroke and it's starting to show it's age :

As far as a 1/2 ton truck, my 2014 F150 was a great car. A 1/2 ton is not a truck IMO. 

If I was going with a 1/2 ton car I'd get another F150. Akins just about gives them away.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> What year was that?
> 
> Ram split off to its own branch in 2011 I believe,  and the 2015 and newer ram trucks are far superior to the old dodge line.



Yeah, several years ago. Definitely before 2015.


----------



## transfixer (Mar 3, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> My Ram 3500 has a Cummins with the Aisin transmission. Great truck.
> 
> That being said, I would not want any new diesel outside of the warranty period.
> 
> .



   The newer Cummins diesels seem to be the best out of the major 3 right now,  I really like that engine,     just don't put a tuner on it and turn it up,   that Aisin unit won't handle it,,  and you don't want to have to replace that one !    $$$


----------



## Big7 (Mar 3, 2019)

transfixer said:


> Don't forget that todays trucks are a WHOLE different animal from anything built 20yrs ago,  computers control almost everything on todays trucks, and almost every part is made lighter weight now because of having to meet mileage standards,   parts that used to be steel are now aluminum or plastic,  any new improvements to the drivetrains were not done in the customers best interest as a rule,   they were only done to either meet emission requirements or mileage requirements,   the newer automatics with more gears are ONLY so they can meet mileage requirements,  transmissions now shift twice as many times in normal operation than they did 15 or 20 yrs ago,   basically they are working twice as hard,   which lessens their lifespan,   I'm not talking strictly highway driving,  but normal around town use.   All the electronics in the vehicles now make them susceptible to connection issues,  corroded/rusted ground wires/attachment points,  breakdowns in wiring insulations and contact points, etc,      a lot more to go wrong than in years past,  and a lot more expensive to repair when it does go wrong.
> 
> The manufacturers don't care what it will cost you down the road to fix your vehicle,  their only concern is meeting emissions and mileage requirements and making the vehicle last till the warranty is over.



Can't say I disagree with any of that. One thing I know for sure is the 318ci Dodge is a proven engine by any mfg's standard, time tested in 1/2 ton trucks and Muscle Cars. I was planning on keeping that truck till it quit. I used to trade every 2-3 years weather I needed one or not. It had all the bells and whistles available at the time. I bought it because it was a straight up beautiful truck. I was pleased with performance so I didn't trade as I had previously.

And I'm a firm believer the mfg's (all of them) have the warranty figured out just about to the mile before they flop.

In my teen's and 20's, with a couple buddies, we could pull up under an oak limb and rebuild engine and transmission in a few days as long as you didn't need boring, etc...

Those day's are over. You just about need an electrical engineer to even get to the business end.

It is what it is. That's that.


----------



## paulito (Mar 3, 2019)

I've got the 2018 Ford with the 10spd tranny. Good truck. Not a fan of the 10spd tho. Shifts ALL the time. Already had to have it reprogrammed due to shifting hard. I suspect issues down the road.

Oh and the auto on/off feature is maddening.  If only they would add an option to permanently disable that feature. Ugh!!!


----------



## transfixer (Mar 3, 2019)

paulito said:


> I've got the 2018 Ford with the 10spd tranny. Good truck. Not a fan of the 10spd tho. Shifts ALL the time. Already had to have it reprogrammed due to shifting hard. I suspect issues down the road.
> 
> Oh and the auto on/off feature is maddening.  If only they would add an option to permanently disable that feature. Ugh!!!



    If you can find a shop that is using HP tuners software, it may be possible for them to disable it.   That software program allows you to get into the pcm of many vehicles and change settings,   many GM owners dislike the Displacement on Demand feature and HP tuners will allow you to disable that part of the GM programming.


----------



## dirtnap (Mar 3, 2019)

Look up dodge in the dictionary (to avoid by a sudden quick movement)


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 3, 2019)

Look at the tundras for the half ton class. That's what I'd go with. I like my ram 2500. The 6 speed drives me crazy so I can only imagine the 8 or 10 speed. Just a stupid idea but I'm not a truck engineer. I just use them. I do like the the 6 speed better in my f550. It seems to be on point better than the ram. What would be nice is it you could program shift points based on terrain and driving habits. 5 speeds is all you would need it that were the case.


----------



## ucfireman (Mar 3, 2019)

The 2019 ram is a good looking truck. I am a Dodge fan, never owned a newer full size so cant comment but the early dakotas were great trucks and easy to work on.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2019)

I gave up on the "American" (Mexican/Japanese/Canadian) vehicles years ago. I drive Nissan trucks made in Tennessee now, and don't have to work on them or worry about them breaking down. My first one went 14 years and 300k with almost all the original parts still on it, including starter, alternator, etc and it never left me walking. Still ran good when I traded it. I don't miss the Ford/Chevy/Dodge constant breakdown and part replacement thing at all.


----------



## Possum (Mar 3, 2019)

I buy a couple new trucks a year for work. I own F150s, 250s and Ram 1500 and 2500s. I was always a ford guy until I bought my first dodge in 2013. Did have a Ram 1500 that had a transmission go out right before warranty ran out but that was only issue I’ve ever had out of them. My personal truck is a diesel 2500 ram. But the gas 1500 rams are great trucks. More power, better fuel mileage, better driving and better price than fords. I can’t speak for GM trucks but between Ram and Ford I’d go Ram for sure.


----------



## HermanMerman (Mar 3, 2019)

I have been driving a 2008 Ram 1500 since 2011. It’s around 180,000 miles right now. All I’ve done is changed the oil every 5k, 
Changed the air filter every 15k, and changed the brakes out once. I’ll be buying a new truck next year and it will be another Ram.


----------



## Darien1 (Mar 3, 2019)

I owned an old Dodge Ram Charger.  I was forever gluing something , wiring something  or rigging something to get it to shift or get the windshield wipers working.  Every Chrysler product I bought was junk.  I've had a Toyota Hi Lux that I drove for ever with only maintenance and tires.  Nothing ever went wrong with it.  I drive a Tundra now with about 90K on it and never had any problems with it.  Not a single one.  My Camry has over 100 K and it's never been in for repairs either.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Mar 4, 2019)

Between Ford, Chevy or Ram, Ram would be the last one I would buy.  Seen way too many issues with Rams over the years.  But it sounds like they are getting better from reading the responses on this thread.  Good luck with what you buy.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 4, 2019)

Darien1 said:


> I owned an old Dodge Ram Charger.  I was forever gluing something , wiring something  or rigging something to get it to shift or get the windshield wipers working.  Every Chrysler product I bought was junk.  I've had a Toyota Hi Lux that I drove for ever with only maintenance and tires.  Nothing ever went wrong with it.  I drive a Tundra now with about 90K on it and never had any problems with it.  Not a single one.  My Camry has over 100 K and it's never been in for repairs either.




Toyota has made some nice trucks over the years. They also recalled and bought back a lot of trucks and sent them to the crusher. 
They kept it on the down low I guess because the Yota fan boys never mention that.

My wife has a 2007 Toyota FJ Cruiser it's been about average. Before 100k miles I had to replace both front wheel bearings(I did it myself since Toyota wanted $1,500 per side) and the alternator. The transmission started shuttering before 100k. It is a common Toyota issue and the transmission is not a serviceable unit.

On the other hand, her 2001 Expedition never had any issues until an old man ran into her and totaled it.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 4, 2019)

Speaking of Ram 1500s, the only two guy who I know that bought the Eco Diesel version both sent them back. The engines "blew". I'm not sure of the specifics.


----------



## BeerThirty (Mar 4, 2019)

I have two close friends in the automotive trade: one is lead mechanic at a shop, other owns his own performance shop.  I've had this exact chat a lot with them recently because I've been shopping trucks as well.  Call it coincidence, but they both say to stay away from Fords, particularly the newer fords, 2010+.  As well, they both drive RAM's.  They've really had nothing bad to say about the Chevy's. 

The only hesitation I have about the RAM is the pricing.  As others have said, you sure seem to get a little more bang for your buck.  I hope that does not equate to using cheaper parts.

I also feel like RAM has a history of more problematic trucks over the years, but I also know they have made lots of progress as well so I really shouldn't hold that against them.

My father-in-law just bought a brand new F150 last year.  4x4, V6.  Told me he paid over $50k for it.  Has all the bells and whistles.  Don't know all the details, but he's already had to replace the water pump and the alternator.  Drove it over the holidays.  Very smooth, but makes a weird hum when you get up to 55+ mph.  I tried talking him into a RAM or Chevy, but he's a man of principle, and he wanted a Ford because Ford didn't take bailout money...


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 4, 2019)

BeerThirty said:


> The only hesitation I have about the RAM is the pricing.  As others have said, you sure seem to get a little more bang for your buck.  I hope that does not equate to using cheaper parts.


Ram is #3 in sales behind Ford and GM.
They are upping their game trying to get to #2. That may be one of the reasons that they are cheaper. 
My truck was made in Mexico so that probably helped as well. Ram also manufactures trucks in the USA and are/were going to bring production back from Mexico but those plans may be up in the air.

I'm not a fan of unions in general and the UAW in particular, but I do like to see US citizens working.


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 4, 2019)

I've had Dodge, Ford and Chevy trucks over the last 40 years of buying trucks and all I can say is everything but the engine and transmission went out on my Dodge's.  Transmissions went out on my Chevy's.  Only my Fords have consistantly held up over the years.  That's not to say they are not without their flaws as I did have a front wheel bearing go out on my diesel once.  But that was on my 2001 Ford Diesel which I still own to this day and it's still running strong and though it's a 2001 I still have people offering me $15,000 for that truck, dings and all, just becuase of that 7.3L diesel that's in it.  Course, I'm not selling it.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 4, 2019)

shdw633 said:


> 7.2L diesel.


7.3


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 4, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> 7.3



My bad....fingers are too big for the keyboard!!  Fixed it, thanks!!


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 4, 2019)

Loved my dodge but mileage and drivetrain were the biggest issues.
Rear end issue under 40k and tranny around 75k.
Oh, dash board cracked apart over time, exposed wires effected over time. Make sure to use a dash board cover protector from day one

The most comfortable vehicle I ever owned.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 4, 2019)

The wife just got a '13 4x4 crew cab with the 5.7 hemi, 60k miles. Drives great but my biggest concern was it falling apart like others have said. We shall see.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 4, 2019)

My dad still has a running 2000 model Dodge Ram 1500! It was his main truck from 2000-2010, then he bought a 2010 model and it’s still going too. The old truck is his woods/pasture truck. Think it’s having trouble with one of the cylinders now, as he gets me to change one plug, every six months or so. That’s 19 years though. Can’t comment on the newer Dodges, have no experience with them.

I’m a diehard GM man myself . I drive a 2500HD with 6.0 Gas, and 6-speed transmission, I think. No issues, other than a couple recalls, as 2015, was the first year model in that body style . No issues otherwise.


----------



## ucfireman (Mar 4, 2019)

I had heard Ford was having lots of problems a few years ago when they came out with the twin turbo V6s, I had read that a lot of turbos were burning up. I figure they probably got that figured out by now. 
My Vote is Ram or Chevy/ GMC. I don't think I would consider Ford right now, they just don't look appealing to me. Neither does the Toyota or Nissan. Maybe later?


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 4, 2019)

2007 ram with Cummins 
Nothing broken off anywhere.  Nothing, and I use it like it's a hammer


----------



## madsam (Mar 5, 2019)

I agree with hillbilly on this one. I test drove a dodge truck and before I could get

back the mirror knob feel off. Go look at a 1yr or 2 older dodge truck and it will

tell you what you need to know.


----------



## transfixer (Mar 5, 2019)

ucfireman said:


> I had heard Ford was having lots of problems a few years ago when they came out with the twin turbo V6s, I had read that a lot of turbos were burning up. I figure they probably got that figured out by now.
> My Vote is Ram or Chevy/ GMC. I don't think I would consider Ford right now, they just don't look appealing to me. Neither does the Toyota or Nissan. Maybe later?



Those twin turbo V6's have good power, and get some good mpg numbers,  but they're having to work hard if you use it as a truck should be used,  I have a friend that owns one,  and he's had to replace one turbo already,  and also has had to replace the timing chain setup on his,  which is another problem those engines have,  luckily he's a tech so he did the work himself,  but still a pain.   Anytime you take a small displacement motor and work it hard,   you're going to have issues,  again,  the manufacturer doesn't care about that,  although Ford did have to replace a good many timing chains and turbos under warranty.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 5, 2019)

I had a 2005 Ram 2500 CTD. Sold it with 275k miles.  Went through 3 transmissions, a water pump, alternator, idler pulley, and drive shaft. Other than that, loved the truck. Was the most bang for the buck at the time.
Now have a 2017 GMC 2500 HD Sierra. May go back to Ram one day. Not this year though. No Ford. Just never worked out. Nothing against them cept that is 'spensive.


----------



## ribber (Mar 5, 2019)

Seems like it's a roll of the dice with any of the big 3 trucks.


----------



## caughtinarut (Mar 5, 2019)

I had a 2004 Ram for 12 years and right at 300,000 miles. Never had a problem with it. I was in a wreck (not my fault) and it was totaled by the insurance. I bought another ram ('16) and love it.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 6, 2019)

ribber said:


> Seems like it's a roll of the dice with any of the big 3 trucks.


It is.
However, I read the forums and did research before purchasing mine. There was a lot of buyers complaining about transmissions going out on the HD trucks. They recommended getting the manual tranny but, I drive in traffic a lot. 
So, I didn't listen.


----------



## brownhounds (Mar 6, 2019)

I'll never drive a brand new truck unless I hit the lotto.  I don't like the new trucks at all.  I'm a Chevrolet guy til I die.  I love any of the older Chevrolets from 85-2001.  I really think the 2001 models are the best ever.  

I think there is some sort of brainwashing going on with Dodge.  All I hear about is the Cummins diesel.  Most of the guys driving them are pulling a lawn mower or construction trailer.  You could pull them with a station wagon.  

I don't see the need for these big trucks unless you're pulling equipment or hauling cattle.  To each their own, but I'm so sick of hearing about dodge pickups.  Oh...and how could I forget the ugly black rims.  They make me want to puke.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 6, 2019)

brownhounds said:


> I'll never drive a brand new truck unless I hit the lotto.  I don't like the new trucks at all.  I'm a Chevrolet guy til I die.  I love any of the older Chevrolets from 85-2001.  I really think the 2001 models are the best ever.
> 
> I think there is some sort of brainwashing going on with Dodge.  All I hear about is the Cummins diesel.  Most of the guys driving them are pulling a lawn mower or construction trailer.  You could pull them with a station wagon.
> 
> I don't see the need for these big trucks unless you're pulling equipment or hauling cattle.  To each their own, but I'm so sick of hearing about dodge pickups.  Oh...and how could I forget the ugly black rims.  They make me want to puke.



I’m diehard GM too. Can’t see myself buying anything else. I’ve owned every GM era and body style change, of gm truck, since the early 1990 model.

Mainly just because I liked getting a new truck every 5 years or so. Out of every one I’ve owned, I can only think of a couple times putting one in the shop, and it was under warranty. Had a door latch break on my 1997 GMC, and a sun visor mirror on my 2015, and that was my passenger’s fault.

I did have a 4x4 dash switch, I fixed myself on my 2000 model, for $60, and a evaporator vent valve on my 2006, I fixed myself for $29.

I change my own oil and do all my maintenance myself. I trust myself better than any dealership.

Example: my 2015 came with a 2 year service agreement, which I was reluctant to use for my oil changes, mainly because I don’t trust some dealers. However, a synthetic oil change with filter can be costly, so I figured I’d give them a chance.

First two oil changes I brought to the dealer where I bought it. An hour and a half from home. They changed oil, filter , rotated tires, greased, reset oil life etc. no issues.

Third oil change I decided to take it to local dealer in town. Put a note in my truck for the tech. The oil viscosity, 6 quarts of oil, and model filter needed for oil change, so there would be no issue.

I went to pick up my truck, and drove it home. It was cold and raining, but decided I’d climb under my truck, to double check them.

To my surprise it was the correct filter, but a quick glance at the drain plug, I noticed a brand new plug, on a dirty under carriage truck. Hmmmm. Next I opened the hood and pulled the dipstick. The oil was 1.5 times higher than it should have been!

Sorta ticked off at this point, I called the dealer and asked to speak with the service department. Told the lady the story, and said I think the tech overfilled my truck thinking it was the 1500 model, that used 8.5-9 quarts, when it is a 2500 model that takes 6 quarts!

Told her get me a manager, because someone will need to come to my house to straighten this out. She laughed and said they wouldn’t do that. I said it was unsafe to drive it being that high, and someone would have to come or I’d call the 1-800 GM number!

Manager comes to the phone, and quickly apologized, took my address and said they’d be right over.

They came over, he appologized again. Told him I wasn’t mad, but as a customer, this is unacceptable! Told him, they should enter a vin number and pull up all the specs on each vehicle, and not take anything for granted.

He agreed. I forfeited my final free oil change and went back to doing my own maintenance.

Sorry for long winded post ha! Bottom line, I think there are many good dependable brands out there. I have actually owned a Toyota and a Nissan truck myself, as my first two trucks. Great trucks too. My wife has owned Toyota Camry, Highlander, Saturn Outlook, and GMC  Acadia, which I maintained. Only a water pump  weephole failure under warranty on the Outlook.

I think a lot of failures can be prevented by maintainence and keeping a close eye and ear on things!

I think Dodge can be a dependable vehicle too....


----------



## transfixer (Mar 6, 2019)

_
 To my surprise it was the correct filter, but a quick glance at the drain plug, I noticed a brand new plug, on a dirty under carriage truck. Hmmmm. Next I opened the hood and pulled the dipstick. The oil was 1.5 times higher than it should have been!

 Sorta ticked off at this point, I called the dealer and asked to speak with the service department. Told the lady the story, and said I think the tech overfilled my truck thinking it was the 1500 model, that used 8.5-9 quarts, when it is a 2500 model that takes 6 quarts_!

  A lot of times Dealers won't use actual techs for stuff like oil changes,   they hire young guys and pay them about a third of what techs make to do oil changes and tires,   that's how stuff like that happens.   Most of the young guys they hire have no actual mechanical experience.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 6, 2019)

transfixer said:


> _To my surprise it was the correct filter, but a quick glance at the drain plug, I noticed a brand new plug, on a dirty under carriage truck. Hmmmm. Next I opened the hood and pulled the dipstick. The oil was 1.5 times higher than it should have been!_
> 
> _Sorta ticked off at this point, I called the dealer and asked to speak with the service department. Told the lady the story, and said I think the tech overfilled my truck thinking it was the 1500 model, that used 8.5-9 quarts, when it is a 2500 model that takes 6 quarts_!
> 
> A lot of times Dealers won't use actual techs for stuff like oil changes,   they hire young guys and pay them about a third of what techs make to do oil changes and tires,   that's how stuff like that happens.   Most of the young guys they hire have no actual mechanical experience.




Yeah, I think your exactly right! I probably misspoke with the word tech. Well maybe that’s the difference between the large dealership that I bought my truck at, and the small town dealership in my hometown. Not trying to say all large or small dealerships are one or the other, just judge them on an individual basis. This particular large dealership looks like they have their act together, and possibly use “techs” for all their mechanical work, as opposed to this  small dealership in my town, who I think doesn’t have the most skilled people doing their work. I figured they could handle an oil change, I figured wrong.  

 Anyhow, I like doing everything I can handle myself, rather than bring to a dealer. Save money, and get it right the first time.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 6, 2019)

brownhounds said:


> I think there is some sort of brainwashing going on with Dodge.  All I hear about is the Cummins diesel.  Most of the guys driving them are pulling a lawn mower or construction trailer.  You could pull them with a station wagon.



From what I've seen, Ford holds the poser title. It amazes me how many office dorks drive Super Duty Ford Trucks.

I'm a poser too.


----------



## brownhounds (Mar 6, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I don't think those are issues on late model RAM trucks. The build quality has come a long way in 20 years.
> 
> I ordered a new Dodge 1500 in 1997. My current truck is a 2016 Ram 3500.
> Night and day difference in build quality.
> ...



New f150s are garbage


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 6, 2019)

brownhounds said:


> New f150s are garbage



That's too bad. The 2014 I had for a couple years was an excellent car. 
I decided it was time for another truck though. That F150 struggled to tow my empty 2,200 lb car hauler.


----------



## brownhounds (Mar 7, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> That's too bad. The 2014 I had for a couple years was an excellent car.
> I decided it was time for another truck though. That F150 struggled to tow my empty 2,200 lb car hauler.



Looks like you’re one of the few who actually need a truck for pulling. I tried zooming in on your loader. What brand is it?


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 7, 2019)

brownhounds said:


> Looks like you’re one of the few who actually need a truck for pulling. I tried zooming in on your loader. What brand is it?



Kubota SVL90-2. I love that thing. My only complaint is that I'll be ordering a new water pump for it this morning with 1,600 hours on it. 
The good news it that I'll be driving to Winder to pick up the water pump tomorrow and I can eat at Smokin' Po Boys.


----------



## Robert28 (Mar 7, 2019)

Well, put it this way, they didn’t run shine on Copperhead road in a black Chevy or a black Ford. It was a BIG bad black Dodge!


----------



## poohbear (Mar 9, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I gave up on the "American" (Mexican/Japanese/Canadian) vehicles years ago. I drive Nissan trucks made in Tennessee now, and don't have to work on them or worry about them breaking down. My first one went 14 years and 300k with almost all the original parts still on it, including starter, alternator, etc and it never left me walking. Still ran good when I traded it. I don't miss the Ford/Chevy/Dodge constant breakdown and part replacement thing at all.



I'm a Nissan fan too, by accident , I came across a Titan at a steal of a price and couldn't turn it down it already had close to 200,000 miles when I bought itjust needed a work truck, I drove that thing another 100000 miles with no problems and the oil gauge was drifting down to low at idle and I wasn't expecting to last long. I sold it to some framers that I know and they are still driving it today. So you know what I bought next I found a newer model with less miles and so far no problems. Can't seem to justify buying new so for now I will Drive used Nissan


----------



## Raylander (Mar 9, 2019)

I've had 4.  Started with an 04' dakota that took me 220k. Then went through used '10. Both good trucks to me. Bought two '16 RAM 1500s on Dec 27th 2016. Got a smokin' deal on two trucks.. The price point in incomparable and they have PLENTY of power (5.7 L). The mpg is solid with the 8 speed. I get ~18.5 around town and 23 on the hwy. Change the oil and they'll run.

I saw a ROUSCH F150 the other day, im assuming $80k+ Ole boy got on it leaving the light. It sounded like Fast and Furious..


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 9, 2019)

I'd get this F150 from Akins for 34k http://www.akinsford.com/vehicle-details/2019-ford-f-150-xlt-winder-ga-id-27724921

Or this Ram 1500 for 34k: http://www.akinsford.com/vehicle-details/2019-ram-1500-big-horn-lone-star-winder-ga-id-25338079


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 9, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I'd get this F150 from Akins for 34k http://www.akinsford.com/vehicle-details/2019-ford-f-150-xlt-winder-ga-id-27724921
> 
> Or this Ram 1500 for 34k: http://www.akinsford.com/vehicle-details/2019-ram-1500-big-horn-lone-star-winder-ga-id-25338079


That ram is only 2wd. Waste of a good truck,  imo.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 9, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> That ram is only 2wd. Waste of a good truck,  imo.



It's a half ton. That is not a truck. I ordered 4x4 on my last F150 car.


----------



## ribber (Mar 14, 2019)

Definitely know about the old Dodge issues, but what about the late models after they became Ram? 2013 I think? I see a lot of them on the road.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 14, 2019)

lonewolf247 said:


> I think a lot of failures can be prevented by maintenance and keeping a close eye and ear on things!



Everything built by man will break. That what is not maintained will break sooner.


----------



## pete56 (Mar 14, 2019)

I hear all the stories about Ram truck windows failing and seat problems etc. but I'm on my second 1500  with over 300000 miles with no issues and I hate to say but I abuse trucks do take care of running gear but use them to work and really abuse more than use.


----------



## doesplitter (Mar 15, 2019)

BeerThirty said:


> I have two close friends in the automotive trade: one is lead mechanic at a shop, other owns his own performance shop.  I've had this exact chat a lot with them recently because I've been shopping trucks as well.  Call it coincidence, but they both say to stay away from Fords, particularly the newer fords, 2010+.  As well, they both drive RAM's.  They've really had nothing bad to say about the Chevy's.
> 
> The only hesitation I have about the RAM is the pricing.  As others have said, you sure seem to get a little more bang for your buck.  I hope that does not equate to using cheaper parts.
> 
> ...


Ford took bailout money through their ford credit division


----------



## doesplitter (Mar 15, 2019)

I have 2016 ram 1500 with 100k miles on it. It has original brakes. I changed factory tires at 62k. I just replaced clockspring and about to do 1st tune up. Everything else is orginal. I'm used to driving semi trucks with 13 speeds so 8 is no big deal. When driving empty it only uses about 4 and skips the rest. With my 4500 lbs pontoon it will use all which is what it's designed to do. Don't get a diesel unless you are always hauling. Also I get 19.5 mpg with a heavy foot.


----------



## ribber (Mar 15, 2019)

doesplitter said:


> I have 2016 ram 1500 with 100k miles on it. It has original brakes. I changed factory tires at 62k. I just replaced clockspring and about to do 1st tune up. Everything else is orginal. I'm used to driving semi trucks with 13 speeds so 8 is no big deal. When driving empty it only uses about 4 and skips the rest. With my 4500 lbs pontoon it will use all which is what it's designed to do. Don't get a diesel unless you are always hauling. Also I get 19.5 mpg with a heavy foot.



OP here. Definitely not getting a diesel. The truck will be a daily driver/grocery go-getter and occasionally pull my bass boat to the lake.
Looks like yours has held up pretty well.

I was (kinda still am) die hard Ford until my 2006 dropped a valve (the notorious 5.4L 3 valve) and it left a sour taste in my mouth. I bought that truck brand new and intended to drive for many years. Babied that truck, maintained it, kept it washed/waxed, etc. and at 109K miles it needed an engine. And, had a few other minor issues with it too. So, not quite as die hard as I once was.


----------



## normaldave (Mar 15, 2019)

ribber said:


> OP here. Definitely not getting a diesel. The truck will be a daily driver/grocery go-getter and occasionally pull my bass boat to the lake.
> Looks like yours has held up pretty well.
> 
> I was (kinda still am) die hard Ford until my 2006 dropped a valve (the notorious 5.4L 3 valve) and it left a sour taste in my mouth. I bought that truck brand new and intended to drive for many years. Babied that truck, maintained it, kept it washed/waxed, etc. and at 109K miles it needed an engine. And, had a few other minor issues with it too. So, not quite as die hard as I once was.



Since I can't get what I want imported into the U.S., then next in line would be a Ram 1500 Classic, 5.7 Hemi, 8-speed, would include the Rambox cargo system.
You mentioned new, and wife's daily driver...what else?

Think she'd like something like this one? (no Rambox)
Ram 1500 classic harvest

I like the 5.0L Coyote Ford engine, the Ram 8-speed trans.  Folks with the Rambox cargo system, once they get one, they swear they'll never buy a truck without one again.  Can't say why I like the Harvest package, I guess I don't want to be like everybody else.


----------



## 00Beau (Mar 15, 2019)

Powerwagon 6.4 Hemi if you want gas. Ram with Cummins if you want diesel.  Nuff Said


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 16, 2019)

That 6.4 combined with the 4.10 gears will haul the mail.


----------



## normaldave (Mar 16, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> That 6.4 combined with the 4.10 gears will haul the mail.


Yep, I agree, for a 2500, Ram 6.4 Hemi  Crew 4x4 combined with a nicely equipped Tradesman package is the "mostest for the leastest".

Here's a good example. (nothing about this particular dealer, just found a variety of choices there).
2018 Ram 2500 Tradesman Crew 6.4L
Factory trailer brake controller, receiver, 7-way plug
The window sticker system is down right now, but it appears as options:
Chrome package,
Power Package (windows, locks, mirrors with remote keyless entry)
Off Road Package (protection group, bilstein shocks, decal)
Rambox cargo system
Wheel to wheel sidesteps
Rear view camera system
Power trailer mirrors, and lighting system
The industrial rubber flooring is handy on the muddy days too.
I think this one is a 3.73.

I guessed ribber's wife might not want a 2500 for a daily driver, but hey, it's a lot of truck (potentially) for the money.  Me?  I doubt I'll ever buy new, but I'll help you spend your money, ha!

Ok, here's a very similar truck window sticker, 4.10, fifth wheel prep package, cab clearance lights, but no Rambox cargo system.  (Ginn in Covington).
2018 Ram 2500 Tradesman


----------



## 00Beau (Mar 16, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Yep, I agree, for a 2500, Ram 6.4 Hemi  Crew 4x4 combined with a nicely equipped Tradesman package is the "mostest for the leastest".
> 
> Here's a good example. (nothing about this particular dealer, just found a variety of choices there).
> 2018 Ram 2500 Tradesman Crew 6.4L
> ...


If you use Ginn, See Ryan, that is where my 18 Powerwagon came from, traded in a 12 Powerwagon, the 12 had 4.56 gears so it would tow like crazy.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 17, 2019)

Ford is coming out with a 7.3 gasser. It will be interesting to see the mpg, hp, torque and towing capacity on it is. I think it is Super Duty trucks only, a F250 would be a nice step up from the F150.


----------



## normaldave (Mar 17, 2019)

ribber said:


> OP here. Definitely not getting a diesel. The truck will be a daily driver/grocery go-getter and occasionally pull my bass boat to the lake.



Well what do you know...I thought I kept up with this kinda' stuff.  Did the rest of you Ram truck folks know, you could order a Ram 2500 Tradesman Crew 6.4L Hemi, add a Power Wagon package to it, and end up with a Power Wagon for a lot less than a Power Wagon usually sells for?  

Example in Arizona:





Ram 2500 Tradesman w/Power Wagon
Ram 2500 Tradesman Power Wagon (Cottonwood, AZ)

I think my wife would LOVE it as a daily driver/grocery-getter/bass boat hauler, (Hope this helps...)  

See...now y'all have me looking at trucks, which I have no business looking at!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 17, 2019)

If I were in the market for a new truck, I’d go buy this one tomorrow.

Great price...
https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inven...elper.selectedEntity=c26682#listing=229261687


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 17, 2019)

stringmusic said:


> If I were in the market for a new truck, I’d go buy this one tomorrow.
> 
> Great price...
> https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inven...elper.selectedEntity=c26682#listing=229261687


I looked at that truck the day I bought mine.  I went with the 2017 they had though,  to meet my budget.  It's a nice truck.

They still owe me my second key that they couldn't track down though,  and the salesman and manager have stopped responding.  They're about to get a disruptive in person visit as soon as I have time to make the drive down there again.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 18, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> I looked at that truck the day I bought mine.  I went with the 2017 they had though,  to meet my budget.  It's a nice truck.


The only thing I’d want different is the big radio and a center console, but to get that I think I’d have to special order one or step up the trim package which steps up the price tag.



> They still owe me my second key that they couldn't track down though,  and the salesman and manager have stopped responding.  They're about to get a disruptive in person visit as soon as I have time to make the drive down there again.


I don’t blame ya on that man, I’d be pretty upset too. I’ve never had any dealings with them, they just still have 18’s on the lot and seem to be the cheapest around.


----------



## pushplow (Mar 18, 2019)

For what's it's worth, I currently have 3 Rams (everybody needs 3 trucks
1999 1500 SLT, 2WD, single cab 318 with 325,000 miles - my daily driver 55 miles/day
2004 1500 Laramie 4X4 quad cab, Hemi, 125,000 miles
2016 3500 4X4 Dually, Cummins diesel, 25,000 miles

I've had the transmission rebuilt in the 1999 about 12 years ago. When I'm ready for another one, it'll be a RAM


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 18, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> They still owe me my second key that they couldn't track down though,  and the salesman and manager have stopped responding.  They're about to get a disruptive in person visit as soon as I have time to make the drive down there again.



When I bought my truck it only had one key.
Part of the deal was to give me a second key.
So I forgot about the second key and drove away.
The salesman later gave me the run around and finally we agreed to split the cost. He said the cost was $100. Really it was $50 I guess so he tried to get over on me. I went to pay the $50 and said the salesman agreed to pay half. After he confirmed, my final cost was $18 and I left with the second key, a hat and a factory new manual.
I imagine the salesman ended up ticked after all was done.
He called me 20 minutes later and got no answer. Lol.
They also wanted to put a permanent dealer’s sticker on my truck and I wasn’t having it.


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 18, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> When I bought my truck it only had one key.
> Part of the deal was to give me a second key.
> So I forgot about the second key and drove away.
> The salesman later gave me the run around and finally we agreed to split the cost. He said the cost was $100. Really it was $50 I guess so he tried to get over on me. I went to pay the $50 and said the salesman agreed to pay half. After he confirmed, my final cost was $18 and I left with the second key, a hat and a factory new manual.
> ...


The dealer ID tag hanging off my key said it was 1 of 2, and he said the service tech that checked the key out last hadn't put it back and wasn't in that day so he'd track it down for me that Monday when ther guy was back in.  Followed up and got "we're working on finding it" 3 times and then no further responses.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2019)

If you buy a new truck, it comes with 2 keys. If you buy pre-owned it may or may not. If it doesn't have the 2nd key, you need to negotiate it before you settle on a price and have it in writing. If they cant give it to you at the time of delivery then I would hold back on something of equal value such as extra key for your trade or a couple hundred bucks


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 18, 2019)

Varies by brand and model. But some keys have a chip that must be programmed to the vehicle to work. The salesman may promise, but the dealership may not be equiped to deliver. Get all promises in writing.


----------



## ribber (Jun 16, 2019)

ribber said:


> Possibly buying a new truck sometime this year. New truck will be the wife's daily driver and we will use on trips, so primarily a pavement truck. Only interested in Ram or Ford. Never owned a Dodge/Ram so not familiar with them.
> The Ram 1500 seems to be slightly more bang for the buck than Ford, but I'm nervous about the Ram's 8-speed tranny. Heck, nervous about the Ford 10-speed also. That many gears just doesn't seem right.
> Been looking used, but apparently the newer trucks don't depreciate like they used to, holy cow. Might as well buy new.



So,
Went and test drove a few new Rams and Fords this weekend at 4 different dealers. Each model had almost identical options and sticker prices (XLT and Bighorn). The wife preferred the Ram for it's car like drive/ride.

Didn't push too hard for best deal at the Ford place ($40K OTD), but did at the Ram place and OTD price was $38K. Apparently, the 'internet price' most dealers advertise is dependent on stipulations. Like, $1000 trade-in incentive, $1000 'if you finance with us', etc, etc, etc. Seems having a good income, telling them I already have financing, not trading in, and 820 credit score doesn't mean anything at a car lot anymore.

We didn't buy either truck. May try again later in the year or at different dealers. Haven't bought a vehicle in over 5 years, but it appears the old school haggling game that worked so well for me in the past is no longer as effective.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 16, 2019)

the dodge is probably going to have more storage for odds/ends, i went from a ford to a dodge earlier this year, only 15K miles but the dodge seems ok, cant get used to that knob thingy to put it in go


----------



## Buck70 (Jun 16, 2019)

ClemsonRangers said:


> the dodge is probably going to have more storage for odds/ends, i went from a ford to a dodge earlier this year, only 15K miles but the dodge seems ok, cant get used to that knob thingy to put it in go


I can't either. I keep trying to shift with the A/C knob and turn the A/C down with the gear selector.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 16, 2019)

ribber said:


> So,



Keep in mind that the dealer has bought the truck from the factory to sell to you. They are out their money or financing cash for every truck you see on the lot. They want to sell you a truck. And in the way that makes them the most money. But there is a point where there is no more room to lower the price. That's when they let you walk out the door. 

Arm yourself with facts. Know what vehicle you want and what a realistic price for that vehicle is. Keep in mind that salesperson's job is to sell you a vehicle. *Today*.

They will try every combination of financing, rebates, interest rates or what ever they can come up with. Whatever it takes to get you to sign a deal. 

Because of online shopping you are competing with those that did research on line. So there is not as much room for the dealer to offer a lower price as the was. But the salesmanager will try to make more money off a trade if they can.


----------



## poohbear (Jun 17, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> I looked at that truck the day I bought mine.  I went with the 2017 they had though,  to meet my budget.  It's a nice truck.
> 
> They still owe me my second key that they couldn't track down though,  and the salesman and manager have stopped responding.  They're about to get a disruptive in person visit as soon as I have time to make the drive down there again.


Don't ever never buy a vehicle without all the keys. You will never get them and you will have to fork over 150 to 300 dollars for them. I've been burnt a couple times like this and I've made this my rule. I do t care if the deal is about done I'm walking if they don't have all the keys. Good luck


----------



## ryanh487 (Jun 17, 2019)

poohbear said:


> Don't ever never buy a vehicle without all the keys. You will never get them and you will have to fork over 150 to 300 dollars for them. I've been burnt a couple times like this and I've made this my rule. I do t care if the deal is about done I'm walking if they don't have all the keys. Good luck



Actually I found a key fob on Amazon for $19 and batteries+ down the street programmed it for $40. $59 was worth not having to drive back out to union city and spend 3 hours of my day plus half a tank of gas trying to get the other key.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 17, 2019)

poohbear said:


> Don't ever never buy a vehicle without all the keys. You will never get them and you will have to fork over 150 to 300 dollars for them. I've been burnt a couple times like this and I've made this my rule. I do t care if the deal is about done I'm walking if they don't have all the keys. Good luck


You got that right! Took 3 months to get extra key for new truck I bought last year. Talk about great service.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jun 18, 2019)

Just read thru this whole thread. Very interesting at the different experience's people have had.
I will be getting a new "to me" truck next year. It will not be a ford. I have a 2007 with 120k on it. I had to replace both headers at 109ks. That plus a tune up cost me about 2k. Then a hub actuator went out another $500. Now im having problems with the 4wd again. They say I need a new transfer case. Gonna cost me another 1500 - 2000k.
My last truck was a 1997 Dodge 1500. I had it for 10 years. Only thing I did outside of normal was put a water pump on it. It wasn't even the pump. When I got it all apart the hose had a hole in it. Truck had a 100k on it at the time so I replaced it anyway.

Ive been leaning towards a dodge.
I haven't thought about the Nissans being built in Tenn. Im going to take a look at them too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2019)

I did an informal survey the other day,,,,in a hundred mile round trip visit to the Dr's,I counted 12 Ford trucks,,,,including Commercial,,,,one Nissan,,,,split about evenly btwn Chevy and Dodge,,,,we have very hard winters here,so I found this telling,,,,never see a Ford with a plow,,,,


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Jun 26, 2019)

I had a '97 Ram 1500 4x4.  I replaced the rear end twice and the front end once.  When the rear end started whining on the third time I dumped it quick like.  I had it pop lug bolts about every 3 months.  The heaviest thing I towed was an 1800# popup camper and a 16' boat and I drove it gentle like.  I never floored it or whipped it around.
I traded it in 2005 for a Nissan Titan.  The Titan had more power, higher towing capacity, and a little better turning radius.


----------



## RedHills (Jun 26, 2019)

Only issue I've had with my Ram 1500 4wd is the 8 speed tranny. 2014 with 160,000. Acquired the shutter (slight) at shift and wants to surge 100 rpms at cruise speed. 75% of those miles are interstate/highway with no heavy trailers. Still gets 20mpg with bigger tires and a custom front bumper. No fluid leaks


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 18, 2019)

I agree with comfortable. Lots of room in here 

First time I climbed under it and oh my at the bushings. 


Any ideas of why the pcm was flashed? It does have magnaflow exhaust.


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 18, 2019)

I will say there is a ton of late 90's early to mid 2000's Dodges in my area. Truck body looks like they were used for mortar practice but they run like a scalded dog especially the diesels.

Got a friend who has a lawn care business and all he looks for is same age range as mentioned above in 3/4 ton diesel with a manual tranny and he piles on a bunch of miles after they have had a bunch and he is pulling a trailer with 2 commercial mowers plus extras 6 days a week.

I had a 97 Dodge 1500 4x4...got rid of it in 2013 for a 2006 F-250 diesel 4x4 that was to good of a deal to pass up. That 1500 on 35" BFG's would get me thru a bunch of junk.


----------

